# General > Motoring >  ldv convoy parts

## Wizard

hi all as an ldv convoy owner i know how hard some parts are to get hold of but im brakeing mine down only due to the fact that it needs lots of welding to get it though its next mot please note i am not a mechanic so if you would the engine you will have to get it out your self as i have no equipment to lift it out but the price will reflect that its the 02 modal with the ford 2.4 duotorq engine but the wheels are in good order there is new callipers on the front only part i could say is bit iffy is the steering box

----------


## david brown

Hi do you still have ldv parts for sale

----------

